# I have a photo question and need your advice!



## FNamin (Feb 25, 2016)

As you see from the title of this post I am not a photographer however, I am using this forum hoping someone can help me with my photo dilemma! During a recent move I have misplaced some of my son's school pictures (from 2 and 3 years ago) so the first thing I did, I contacted the company which took the school photos and to my disappointment, this company only keeps the photos in their file for 11 months! Now the only thing I have is couple of proof sheets from this company and you know how proof sheets are, they are like good quality papers with photos of my son and PROOF ONLY written all over them! Is there any way these proof sheets can be scanned and then with a help of a  software they can be enlarged and all those writings on them to be removed or photo shopped so they won't show? I know the quality may not be the same as an actual photo but that's ok at this point. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 25, 2016)

It probably wouldn't be terribly difficult, but it would in all likelihood be grossly illegal, since I'm sure the package didn't come with a release/use-license which permits that.  Remember, you don't own the images, just the rights to display the prints you bought, AS you bought them.  I understand your frustration and desire, but no reputable photographer or retoucher would do this.


----------

